# Gouramis



## nbgolds (Aug 21, 2018)

Just got my dwarf gourami, Magnus, on Sunday (9/30/18). Quite proud of this photo, so I thought I'd share in the photography section. Taken with my iPhone XS.









He's such a fun guy to watch cruising the tank. His tank mate, a flame dwarf, is also fun to watch. They spar occasionally, but there's enough space in the 38 gal for both of them to have "territories".

SO...share your gourami pics! I'd love to see them.


----------

